

Totally Psyched for the Full Rip Nine - tptacek
http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-adventure/nature/Totally-Psyched-for-the-Full-Rip-Nine.html?page=all

======
cek
My favorite quote from this well written article

    
    
        If you are a geologist, at this point what runs through your mind is, Holy shit.

